# Parts for Enco Lathes



## songbird (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys, a friend of mine was using his enco 13 X 40, gap head lathe, when he lost his focus! He was not paying attention to detail and forgot to "pre-run" his carrige prior to cutting threads. In a horrifying moment, he crashed by running the carrige into the headstock. Because it is gear driven, he sacrificed what appears to be a nylon, (or composite), 80 tooth idler gear. In the parts that came with the lathe, was an identical metal cast gear. He is going to try to install it for now. It looks like the "plastic" gear was made to save the lathe. Does anyone know where gear parts can be purchashed? It appears that Enco does not sell internal parts. Thanks in advance, Jim.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2013)

songbird said:


> It appears that Enco does not sell internal parts.



Did he call them & is that what they told him? I have ordered replacement parts from Enco before. They will ask you for the p/n or diagram # of the part from the manual, machine's model number, & machine's serial number to order replacement parts.

Grizzly does a pretty good job at cataloging replacement parts on their website & seems to be the best/only place to purchase replacement parts online. Most import lathes share common parts so see if you guys can find a Grizzly lathe that is pretty similar & check the parts availability. For most of the lathes online, go to the page for the lathe & if parts are currently available there will be a clickable "Purchase Parts" icon that will lead you the parts ordering section.

For example:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/13-x-40-Gear-Head-Floor-Lathe/G9036


----------



## songbird (Feb 1, 2013)

darkzero said:


> Did he call them & is that what they told him? I have ordered replacement parts from Enco before. They will ask you for the p/n or diagram # of the part from the manual, machine's model number, & machine's serial number to order replacement parts.
> 
> Grizzly does a pretty good job at cataloging replacement parts on their website & seems to be the best/only place to purchase replacement parts online. Most import lathes share common parts so see if you guys can find a Grizzly lathe that is pretty similar & check the parts availability. For most of the lathes online, go to the page for the lathe & if parts are currently available there will be a clickable "Purchase Parts" icon that will lead you the parts ordering section.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. My friend is calling Enco this morning, which would be the best plan, I've serched the internet, but everything with "Enco" in the serch takes you to their cataloge website, which does not contain internal parts. I just looked at the grizzly site, their website is super! They will be the next call. Thanks again, Jim.


----------



## songbird (Feb 1, 2013)

songbird said:


> Thanks for the tip. My friend is calling Enco this morning, which would be the best plan, I've serched the internet, but everything with "Enco" in the serch takes you to their cataloge website, which does not contain internal parts. I just looked at the grizzly site, their website is super! They will be the next call. Thanks again, Jim.



Once again I'm full of bologna! I read on the internet last night about Enco not supplying lathe repair parts. My friend called Enco this morning, that not only had parts, (need to order), but was fully knowledgable of the part and friendly to deal with. It's nice to know that a company like Enco, not only has good prices, but also has good support of what it sells.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 2, 2013)

Yup, I've never had a bad experience with Enco, them folks are great! Glad to hear they took care of it!


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Feb 2, 2013)

Pulled a similar stunt with my 12" Enco about ten years ago.  Bought the part (and a spare) real reasonably from Enco.  With all the bad mouthing about Enco service, I thought things had changed.  Glad to see they did not.

Bill


----------



## scooterseats (May 19, 2013)

darkzero said:


> Yup, I've never had a bad experience with Enco, them folks are great! Glad to hear they took care of it!


Well, I can't praise the recent response that I got from Enco when I attempted to buy a replacement Half-Nut for my old 3 in 1 Combo Lathe/Mill that I have used heavily since 1999.  They did not have the part and estimated the lead time as 12 to 16 weeks from China with an estimated price of $150.  I declined since this is an unacceptable amount of time for this machine to be down.
Short of buying a new machine I decided to try Grizzly for parts since they have a very similar machine.  I called and was greeted by a very friendly and helpful sales person.  I inquired and they had a Half-Nut for their Combo machine in stock.  I ordered it.  It arrived in 4 days and was an exact match but the TPI did not match my lead screw.  Not to worry, I called Grizzly and ordered a new lead screw.  this arrived in another 4 days and fit perfect.  I now have a new Half-Nut and lead screw and my machine is back in service.  True, I have more invested in these replacement parts but I did not have to wait 16 weeks either.
This is not a flame on Enco since I have had great service in the past but just how it is.  It seems that they do not stock many parts for their older machinery.


----------



## centralflnative (Jun 26, 2013)

I have an Enco 9x20 and picked up some replacement parts from Grizzly.  I like the fact that Grizzly has the exploded diagrams and parts lists online, so you can make sure you're getting what you're looking for.  I was looking for a replacement retaining clip and change gear shaft for mine, as well as a bracket for another change gear.

They had them both in stock and at a decent price.  The one thing I noticed is that the replacement parts were a simplified, but still functional version of the originals.  For example, the original retaining clip had a square recess/slot in it to catch the square end of the shaft, but the recess in the replacment was plain ol' milled slot.  Also the original change gear bracket had a T-slot milled in the back and the replacement just had a wider, standard slot.  Both of the replacement parts are sufficiently functional, but it's obvious that simplified the processes.  I suppose some of that could have also been revisions since my lathe is a few years older.


----------

